# Aggression towards young children



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

I have an 8 month old female GSD (spayed at 7 months) that has developed a child aggression problem. I got her at 10 weeks and have seen no child-caused trauma towards the dog that would lead me to suspect some bad fear imprinting causing this. She was great with kids at first, then started barking at them as time went on then barking w/ raised hackles and now three incidents where she tried to nip. We have had no problems with her with teenagers or any adults. She is fine with other dogs.

I have worked with Ruby since the start socializing her, training and developing a family pack strucure. I suspect either this is some kind of fear response (weak nerves) or a reaction to not wanting to share my attention with others. 

Last night at obedience class I had Ruby on a short leash but still a young boy came running by and Ruby nipped at his elbow. The boy felt it, said "ouch" and walked away rubbing his arm. No skin was broken. After class I brought this up to the instructors and offered to pull the dog. They brought the same kid over so they could observe the dog and what is going on. We put Ruby in a sit stay. After about 20 seconds when the dog looked settled the boy offered Ruby a treat. She took it with no incident. 

My breeder recommended taking the dog (muzzled of course) to parks, etc. and doing some socializing work with small children. The problem may be finding willing volunteers who would not be scared of the sight of a muzzled Shepherd.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

She reacted mostly to the young child running up to her if you ask me. I suspect that if you aren't giving children a ton of attention around her that it's just unsureness / slight fearfulness about the children. 

I agree...do everything you can to let her meet as many children as possible and reward reward reward. Let her associate children with positive experiences from this point forward.

To get volunteers, start with neighbors, friends and family members, especially any children who know the dog. They have a better chance of participating if they know the dog isn't mean...she just needs a little help working thru her fears and learning to be comfortable around kids.

I should also add that you should consult a behaviorist if you feel uncomfortable in the situation, or if it gets any worse, or if the extra socialization you try doesn't work.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Theyre herding dogs. It's what they were bred to do. Your pup saw a target running and he was doing what comes natural to him. 

I don't think he did anything wrong and unless there has been past aggression, why would you need to muzzle the dog in the future?? Has he been to the park before?


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

i wouldnt use the muzzle it would send her mixed signals like u can "play with the kids only when wearing this " or when this isnt on u can nip and bite . also i dont think she was nipping to hurt them at 8 months old she was probally wantng to play with them and play a lil rough,just socialize her a lot with all types of people and kids .other posters are right use a reward when she is "nice to them and reassure her their is nothing to fear if you think she is actually trying to hurt them ,i dont she is only 8 months ,oh dont tense up when she comes in contact with kids ,she can feel that on the other end of the leash


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know if herding can sum it up, what were the other instances when she barked/raised hackles/tried to nip?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

socialize...socialize...socialize...

Jax is a nipper. I let any and all little kids approach her. I put her in a sit before they get to us so she doesn't accidentally knock them down. I think it also helps for them to see you interact with kids. Put her in a sit and start a conversation with the little people around. She'll get it. Jax has never nipped a child. She sits right back and stretches out her neck to give them a kiss.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i agree keep socializing her around children. we people who don't have young children in the house while our pup is growing up have to work harder with this to find places and candidates to socialize with. i took Sam to schools, churches, anywhere i knew there would be kids Alot and still do. i just walk around these places doing Obedience stuff with him around the kids playing, etc. if kids want to pet him i make him sit and tell the kids what to do with treats, etc.
unfortunately kids do move around fast they are small like prey animals, and its very tempting when they are moving for the dogs to chase, nip, etc. but, exposing them alot to kids they will get used to the movements and behavior of the little devils!
you know your dog better than anyone, if after alot of training and exposure to kids and there is still some unpredictable issues, you could always have to keep close eye on things when kids are around, and if he does have weak unpredicatbe nature, he may have to be put in a crate saftely away if you can't supervise him when children are around.

debbie


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Does this only happen with fast moving children? How would Ruby react if you walked her by a child that was just standing there? What would happen if a teenager ran past her - how would she react?

If it's the moving kids - I agree with the herding instinct.

If it's with ANY kid - then I'd say it's a temperament thing and you need to work more with her.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

First, thanks for all the replies, the input helps. When a teenager runs past or approaches - she is just fine. If I walk her by a small child she will train her attention on the child but make no attempt to move towards them. If children are running past or at her - she lunges. She also keeps an eye on all children seeming to take inventory on who's where and what they're doing. Her behavior could be a combination of drives getting misdirected towards children like you say herding and maybe fear. 

Ruby used to go bonkers on walks when people of all types would be walking towards us but no longer. She also used to try to chase cars when we were on walks but I haven't seen that in at least a couple months now. 

When children are playing a few houses down and making the usual kid noises that gets her attention and she will bark.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

ok, i think she has alot of drive, especially you mentioning trying to chase the cars. does she basically like to chase anything that moves? if so, she has alot of prey drive. how is she with chasing toys, balls, etc?
its probably a combination of needing to socialize more with kids a bit of unsureness twards them and a huge drive to chase.
teaching "leave it" and teaching self control, and continueing to train, socialize, etc.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

If it moves she likes to chase it. As she got older she seemed to understand that people on bikes, joggers, and cars are off-limits. I agree that she more socialization with children but that has to be controlled so she learns positive things about kids (i.e. kids = good & they are no threat) and that the kids will be safe too.


----------

